# Help with Myers ST 78 snow blade



## doc623 (Oct 14, 2013)

I need some help.
Let me give some info first and then ask some questions.
I have a Myers ST 78 snow blade with the "A" frane that fits under the vehicle and attatches to the truck frame.
I have snow blade frame that the blade attaches to that is hooked to the A frame part.
Otherwise all the rest of the parts have disappeared over the years with moves and what not.
1. Will this blade frame fit a 03 GMC Yukon?
2 The list of parts that I think I need is as follows:
a. Hydrolic lift unit - If I get the hydrolic unit without a cylinder what size cylinder - single acting/stage type? Where does the cylinder mount and what size is needed?
b. Hydrolic lift cylinder - how big is this cylinder(15 x 10")?
c. two angle cylinders - 1.5" x 10"?
d. Truck side wiring harness
e. Plow side wiring harness
f. Lights
g. Controler for plow.
That is about it. I know little about these things.
I have had vehicles with blades before but never paid much attention to the details.
Where may I fing a schematic/parts list for this ST78 Unit.
Where may I find info to know which power unit will inter change with the original E58.
Where is the best place to find parts for the best price.
Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Think you might do better to buy a complete plow setup, by the time you buy all the individual pieces its gets pricy. 

Everything that is on the truck side is specific to that brand and year of vehicle. just like Bumpers a chevy wont fit a ford and a ford F350 wont fit a ford 150


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

May be better off finding a complete used set up. You need easily $1500-2000 in parts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just buy a plow setup like the others have said your into a lot of money to fix that pile of steel


----------



## doc623 (Oct 14, 2013)

I appreciate the come backs.The opinions are good and probably accurate, however I have also noted that no one has actually answered my questions but just gave opinions.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's because you posted in the non-commercial section. 90% of the people in here don't know enough about plows and plows that old or know all those parts.

That is why we have the manufacturer specific sections.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You want an accurate estimate. Well without being a total whoohaa, get the model and call a Meyer dealer. Or post in the Meyer section. 
Your not 100% sure what parts and sizes you need your guessing. So the guess of 1500-2000 is about right


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dieselss;1653925 said:


> You want an accurate estimate. Well without being a total whoohaa, get the model and call a Meyer dealer. Or post in the Meyer section.
> Your not 100% sure what parts and sizes you need your guessing. So the guess of 1500-2000 is about right


Look for more used items as well.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

doc623;1653917 said:


> I appreciate the come backs.The opinions are good and probably accurate, however I have also noted that no one has actually answered my questions but just gave opinions.


Ok to answer your questions I will start with the first one. If memory serves me correct ST-78 is 6' 6" plow, which would not be wide enough for a Yukon.

2. E47, E58, E60 would all be viable choices if you decided to ignore my first answer.

3. No lift ram is needed with above mentioned pumps.

4. Angle the blade to one side and measure distance between mounting holes. Meyer angle rams come in 10", 12" and 20" for some of the older plows with very long A-Frame.

5, 6, 7, and 8. http://www.meyerproducts.com/ under tech support list manuals and part numbers.

I didn't see any mention of the mounting carton for the truck so will need on of these also. Meyer also liked to use their special bolt on most mounts so if buy a used mount make sure to get these bolts. Also don't forget hoses, quick connects, lift frame(what the pump and lights mount to), pump solenoid.

So if you want a 6' 6" plow on a 7'wide truck this is most of what you will need. But all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

